# Should I update a 1/32 Hasegawa Bf 109G-6



## Silver wings1 (Apr 9, 2017)

I found a Hasegawa 1/32 Bf 109-6 in my stash and decided to start building it. Most of my building for some time has been the Wingnut wings kits. After reading reviews I found out that it has many problems.I had already bought an Aires cockpit interior set and now am thinking of buying an Aires engine for it.In addition Eagle designs offers many corrected details for it. But I have been hesitating because in order to update it would end up costing me almost $300.00 That really doesn't bother me since I am 87 years old and not much longer on this planet, even though I haven't seen a doctor in over 42 years and have no problems. Meanwhile I bought a Trumpeter Bf 109E-3 and Brassin interior Photo etch set. These are beautiful. However this kit also has a lot of discrepancies but it is fun to build anyway. In checking reviews on the various models offered By trumpeter, Revell and others they all seem to have problems. So , maybe by correcting all the deficiency in The Hasegawa kit it may exceed my expectations. Any comments would be very welcome since this may well be my last kit. LOL


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard. I can only say that I hope I'll still be in a position to continue this hobby when I'm your age! As for the aftermarket parts, it really comes down to personal choice and the ratio of your length of arm to depth of pocket. The aftermarket stuff can offer some very appealing detail, though some may involve a fair amount of alteration of plastic to get them to fit. Some, like me, like to scratch build details instead, a much more affordable alternative and potentially more satisfying.

I don't have any personal experience with the available options for your 109 but others here may have.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Welcome aboard. I can only say that I hope I'll still be in a position to continue this hobby when I'm your age! As for the aftermarket parts, it really comes down to personal choice and the ratio of your length of arm to depth of pocket. The aftermarket stuff can offer some very appealing detail, though some may involve a fair amount of alteration of plastic to get them to fit. Some, like me, like to scratch build details instead, a much more affordable alternative and potentially more satisfying.
> 
> I don't have any personal experience with the available options for your 109 but others here may have.


You have a point on the scratch building . I have done that many times especially as I was a professional model builder for over 25 years. Maybe that is why I am hesitating on biting the bullet. I will keep thinking it through since it is not going to save any work anyway


----------



## Silver wings1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Silver wings1 said:


> You have a point on the scratch building . I have done that many times especially as I was a professional model builder for over 25 years. Maybe that is why I am hesitating on biting the bullet. I will keep thinking it through since it is not going to save any work anyway


I have decided that it would be ridiculous and stupid to spend that huge amount of money on another kit when I have a stash that would keep anyone busy for the next 2 lifetimes, In addition there are several models started and put aside for one reason or another. !/32 Tamiya spitfire, Zoukai Mura 1/32 P-51, several others in various scales. So I will try to work with The Trumpeter 1/32 Bf 109E-3 and then try to continue work on some of the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 10, 2017)

A very pragmatic decision.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Silver wings1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> A very pragmatic decision.


THANK YOU. lET ME EXPLAIN WHY i HAVE


Crimea_River said:


> A very pragmatic decision.


Thank you. Let me explain why I have been so unsure of what I am doing. My wife of 64 years marriage recently died of Parkinson's disease. I took care of her for 15 years. It was a miserable death for her. I still haven't got over it and her dog is still crying constantly.
Well My second born daughter had a stroke and is recuperating in a nursing home. To add all this to my plate my first born son died last Friday of a stroke. Right now I don't now whether I am coming or going. I should try not to do any model work at this time, although I do as I can get to it. Now how do you explain that I haven't seen a doctor in over 42 years and I am still on this planet at 87 years old.
Sincerely,

Alec


----------



## Kaibutsu (Apr 10, 2017)

Keep on modeling, Alec.

If that is what mellows you out, keeps you busy and feeling good, don't stop.

I have no words for what you are going through. 
Stay strong and take care.

Andrew


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 10, 2017)

You've come through some rough times so no explanation necessary. Very sorry to hear. I hope you can find some joy in your hobby, no matter what choice you make.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2017)

sorry to hear of your losses Alec, hopefully some modelling will help as a useful distraction, take care Sir....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2017)

I share the sentiments above, and if we can help at all, just shout.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you all for caring I try to get to my modeling but can't make it every day. When I do it does make me feel better.I thought that I was starting to accept my wife's loss and then my son goes. You are a great group of people here. I'm glad I joined this forum.

Alec

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Silver wings1 (Apr 11, 2017)

I haven't worked on my kit for several days because of my grief but i will go back to it eventually.Unfortunately or fortunately because of my professional model making experience I find it very difficult to complete a kit out of the box with all the glaring errors.So I will probably go with all the after market parts that are available for the Hasegawa 1/32 Bf 109G-6 which basically is the best scale kit produced but with many glaring errors. My feeling is that if there are no after market parts produced for a particular kit then scratch build or correct the parts that are included . That said, I will be buying all the after market details available to produce a state of the art 109G-6 , I recently completed A Hasegawa 190D-9 in 1/32 with all the bells and whistles. From start to finish it took 9 years because of all other projects. I would like to post pictures but have no idea on how to do that. Help would be appreciated. Meanwhile I will try to continue with The Trumpeter Bf 109E-3 just for the fun of building and don't get involved with correcting all the glaring errors. It isn't going to be easy to ignore them.

Cheers, Alec

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2017)

To post pics, start writing your text and when you want to insert pictures, press "Upload a File"







Watch the progress bar as the pic loads and when the upload is 100% complete, select the "Full Image" button if you want the pic to appear in your text. If you prefer, leave as is and they will appear as thumbnails at the bottom of your post (personally, as a viewer, I like the full image)






You can upload more than one pic at a time if you want but if you do that, they will all appear together in your post at first. Wait for all of them to fully upload before selecting "Full Image" otherwise they won't load properly in your post. If you want to insert text between the pics, move your cursor and double click at the end of the pic you want to add text behind and then hit "Enter" a few times and you should see blank lines appear into which you can type your text.

Hope this helps. Don't be afraid to ask more questions. I'd love to see your Dora pics.


----------



## turbo (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your losses Alec, it must be a terrible time. I'd encourage you to keep going with your modelling when you can mate (or any other hobby for that matter), it's great for the mindfulness at times like these.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> To post pics, start writing your text and when you want to insert pictures, press "Upload a File"
> 
> View attachment 371307
> 
> ...


I love your name Crimea_River. Thanks for this information but where do you get the pictures to load. I would think that you would need some kind of a program.



turbo said:


> Sorry to hear of your losses Alec, it must be a terrible time. I'd encourage you to keep going with your modelling when you can mate (or any other hobby for that matter), it's great for the mindfulness at times like these.


Thank you turbo for your concern. I still have a problem getting to model anything . I have even thought to try going to Model railroad modeling again but that is also hard to get to. Eventually It will ease.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2017)

Sorry Alec. I had assumed that you have pictures saved on your computer already. Those steps are to upload from your computer.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Sorry Alec. I had assumed that you have pictures saved on your computer already. Those steps are to upload from your computer.


That's ok The picture was saved on the computer and your instructions worked perfectly. I was really surprised. 

Thank you


----------



## JKim (Apr 17, 2017)

Hobbies are definitely therapeutic and we encourage you to continue your model building during what must be a very challenging time for you. I love the extra details/accuracy that aftermarket items allow but sometimes I get frustrated with getting things to fit, especially larger resin pieces. I have a 1/32 Hasegawa 109K-4 in my stash that I will build someday and am slowly building up some aftermarket items for it. Looking forward to seeing more photos of your lovely Dora and starting on your 109G-6 build.


----------



## Silver wings1 (Apr 17, 2017)

JKim said:


> Hobbies are definitely therapeutic and we encourage you to continue your model building during what must be a very challenging time for you. I love the extra details/accuracy that aftermarket items allow but sometimes I get frustrated with getting things to fit, especially larger resin pieces. I have a 1/32 Hasegawa 109K-4 in my stash that I will build someday and am slowly building up some aftermarket items for it. Looking forward to seeing more photos of your lovely Dora and starting on your 109G-6 build.


Thank you for your kind thoughts. I too get frustrated very easily lately because of my grief but I keep trying. Some of the modeling procedures I am doing lately remind me of a newbie to modeling. For instance I finally got back to building the Trumpeter 109 and started to cut out the photo etch for the cockpit. I put a blade to it without either holding onto it or putting it on a piece of masking tape and BANG!! it flew of into the fifth dimension. I immediately got totally ticked off because I couldn't find it , put everything into the box and swore that I would never touch it again. Went on the net to Sprue Brothers and bought an Airfix Hawker Typhoon 1/24 MkB1 car with added details like Airscale decals for it They had no motor available so that will have to be later. After a while, when I decided that this will not break me, so tomorrow I will continue with the 109. So there is a missing part on the fuselage . Big deal !! will just make a replacement from the picture on the plans. I am glad that I bought the Typhoon because I have been thinking about it for a long time . I must remember that these kits are not available forever and since I procrastinated on buying the original later model of the Typhoon,I'm glad that I got this one .I am not going to wait any longer and tomorrow I will buy the engine for the Hasegawa Bf 109G-6 and all the detail parts for it. I know that I will not be all thumbs continuously so I hope to go on with the builds I had planned. It sure is wonderful to be able to buy these kits using PayPal payments spread over 6 months and still to be able at my age.
Now I will sit down to 2 martinis and a beer which I have been doing for over 50 years , then to BBQ chicken wings and a steak and enjoy the weather on the porch for a wonderful night.

Cheers,

Alec

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

